# new TUG feature - What is user exchanging for!



## TUGBrian (Aug 9, 2011)

A common request we had was to be able to see what a user wanted to exchange FOR when browsing direct exchange ads in the marketplace.

We have now added this feature!

When browsing all Direct Exchange ads, you will now be shown not only what the user has they are willing to exchange with other TUGGERS, but you can see exactly what the user personally wants to trade FOR in exchange for their interval.

The automatic matching and partial matching still exists and you will be notified via email etc when matches are made just as before, but this feature allows for more people to browse ads and perhaps find matches they would not have originally been looking for!

Enjoy!

http://timesharedirectexchange.tug2.net


----------



## siesta (Aug 10, 2011)

nice to see voices were heard. Im sure those who utilize that part of the site are grateful, thanks as well.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks -- I'll go check it out!


----------

